# Hello Please Help :-D



## chef trance (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey Guys, thanks for reading my post. I am currently 17 years old, and just got my High School Diploma, and want to start my career to become a Chef. I already had an interview with Kitchen Academy Hollywood, and its a 7 month program, and she said you get a Professional Culinary Arts Diploma. Will this diploma help me on the route to becoming a chef? Thanks again guys, and I hope to hear from your posts soon.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

It won't hurt, but I would recommend an accredited degree like an Associate or a Bachelor in favor of a "cooking diploma".


----------

